# Hilfe bitte für Ein Tages Brandungsangeln



## skyduck (12. August 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ende nächster Woche geht es nach Egmond aan Zee und ich wollte einen halben Tag etwas im Meer angeln.

Aktuell habe ich mir das so vorgestellt:

3,90 Heavy Feeder mit 250g WG
Als Rolle eine ausgemusterte 10.000er Big Pit Karpfenrolle
Weißes Fireline Geflechtsschnur in 0,20
fertige Vorfächer mit 2 Haken
Brandungsbleie in 150 bis 200g
Korum River pod 

Soll wie gesagt nur mal zum antesten sein, da wir da öfter mal sind und ich überlege mir da Equipment für zu holen...

Meine Fragen:

passt das so zum Ausprobieren?
Was braucht man noch an Kleinkram?
Braucht man einen Kescher?
Ist geflochtene sinnvoll oder soll ich lieber Mono nehmen und wenn ja welche Stärke?
Hat einer noch einen Tip was ich beachten sollte (Wurfweite/Tageszeit etc.)
Jemand Erfahrungen mit genau der Location? (Also bitte keine Tips fahr da und da hin, ich habe nur ein paar Stunden genau dort in Egmond)
Weiß jemand wo man dort in der Nähe Seewürmer bekommt (bzw. welche Würmer sollte ich dort überhaupt nehmen?)

Generell habe ich noch nie im Meer geangelt außer als 10jähriger in Norddeich im Wattenmeer eins zwei mal mit der 1,50 Vollglasrute (und sogar was gefangen   ). Bin da also völlig ratlos. Es geht auch nur darum mal etwas zu probieren...

Ich hoffe auf reichhaltige Hilfestellung


----------



## Michael.S (12. August 2021)

Brandungsangeln und geflochtene weis ich jetzt nicht ob das gut ist , normalerweise nimmt mann da eine Keulenschnur , so eine in etwa https://www.amazon.de/Balzer-Taperline-033-058/dp/B00PLMS4V4/ref=sr_1_8?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=keulenschnur&qid=1628772627&sr=8-8  , ich nutze auch gerne solche  Weitfurfclips https://www.amazon.de/Balzer-Weitwurf-Shields/dp/B005HG9EO0/ref=sr_1_2?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=angeln+weitwurfclips&qid=1628772953&sr=8-2


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2021)

Rute und Rolle werden sicher ausreichend sein, nur die geflochtene alleine würde ich bei 150g Gramm Bleien nicht verwenden wollen. 
Ich nutze für die Brandung sogenannte Taper Tips, dass sind keulenartige sich verjüngende "Vorfächer" die man einer Schnur Vorschalten kann, ich weiß nicht, ob man die auch mit geflochtenen Verknüpfen kann, schau mal hier die Infos: 





						Keulenschnur
					

Hallo,  zu welcher Keulenschnüre könnt ihr mir raten?  Ich habe jetzt die von Cormoran und eine NoName ausprobiert, die Cormoran ist bei einem Krauthänger gerissen, die NoName als ich einen großen Dorsch gedrillt habe... :v  Mit einer guten 0.30er passiert mir das nicht #c  Auf geflecht...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## SimonHL (12. August 2021)

mmh ... ich persönlich halte nichts von geflecht in der brandung bzw. am meer.ich würde eventuell mit etwas füllung,eine 0.33er mono mit entsprechendem 
tapertip (0.33mm-0.57/0.60mm) verwenden.
der rest passt schon so,wenn du nur mal antesten möchtest.viel spaß und petri.


----------



## skyduck (12. August 2021)

okay Tikey0815 SimonHL Michael.S das sind ja eigentlich einstimmige Meinungen gegen Geflecht. Da ich noch einer 1000er Spule Quantum 0,33mm Quattron Salsa habe werde ich die drauf machen und dann mit Tapertips ergänzen. Das hört sich für mich gut an. 5 Stück sind auf einer Spule, und wenn ich die wirklich alle in ein paar Stunden verbraten habe, habe ich wahrscheinlich eh keinen Bock mehr  . Hinterher kann ich den Tapertip runtermachen und die Rolle wieder ganz normal verwenden (Wenn sie das Salzwasser überlebt) Wie gesagt ist eh mehr oder weniger ausgemustert, ebenso wie die Rute. Aber wenn es gut funktioniert warum dann nicht weiter verwenden bis es auf ist...

Also Schnur ist dann abgehakt, danke für den guten Support. Wen jemand zum Rest noch was beitragen kann, freue ich mich sehr.
​


----------



## rhinefisher (12. August 2021)

Ich würde die Tips an die 0,20er Fireline binden.
Die Fireline ist in Holland sehr gut geeignet - am Strand angel ich seit Ewigkeiten mit 0,20er Fireline ohne irgendwelche Abrisse.
Allerdings wirklich immer mit 5-10 m Topshot.. .
Ansonsten passt dein Gerät zum Antesten schon.
Du musst darauf achten in der ersten Rinne mit den Ködern zum liegen zu kommen und nicht auf der Sandbank an den Fischen vorbei zu fischen.
Leider wirst Du mit der Feeder die zweite Rinne nicht erreichen können - da zeigt sich halt der Unterschied zur Brandungsrute.. .
Viel Spaß und Erfolg.

PS: Köder gibt es bei Handy Fish  Kennemerstraatweg 127 in Heiloo.
Wenn Du es geschickt einrichtest, liegt der Laden quasi am Weg.. .


----------



## skyduck (12. August 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich würde die Tips an die 0,20er Fireline binden.
> Die Fireline ist in Holland sehr gut geeignet - am Strand angel ich seit Ewigkeiten mit 0,20er Fireline ohne irgendwelche Abrisse.
> Allerdings wirklich immer mit 5-10 m Topshot.. .
> Ansonsten passt dein Gerät zum Antesten schon.
> ...


Ist die erste Rinne direkt hinter der Sandbank? Und wenn ja wie weit dahinter? Wo die Sandbank ist weiß ich ja vom spazieren gehen bei Ebbe. Aber was dahinter ist nicht, da da das Wasser nie weiter weggeht.


----------



## SimonHL (12. August 2021)

ich würde eine montage weit raus und die andere etwas dichter unter land legen und so kucken,in welcher entfernung zum strand sie sich aufhalten.am strand brauchst du keinen kescher ... und auflaufendes wasser fischt besser,als wenns abläuft.
steck dir ein paar unterschiedliche fertigvorfächer ein ... nachläufer (haken hinter dem blei) und seitenarmmontagen.mit oder ohne weitwurfclip mußt du entscheiden.jenachdem,wie weit du das ganze gebamsel rausfeuern möchtest und mußt.
vom strand mit clip...von der mole ohne.die "weit-weg-rute" hin und wieder mal 1-3 langsame kurbelumdrehung weiter ran drehen.platte mögen es bewegt.jenachdem wie faul du bist,die köder alle 20-30min kontrollieren.


viel spaß und petri


----------



## buttweisser (13. August 2021)

Als Anfänger in der Brandung würde ich die Finger vom Geflecht lassen.


----------



## Stulle (13. August 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Als Anfänger in der Brandung würde ich die Finger vom Geflecht lassen.


Wie soll er sich sonst tief in die Finger schneiden  

Ich hab 15er Geflecht drauf weil es deutlich mehr wu
rfweite bringt und Knoten nicht durch die kleinen ringe passen.

Ne dünne (8kg+) mono wirds wohl auch tun.


----------



## buttweisser (13. August 2021)

Die Finger wund werfen, das geht bestimmt mit beiden Schnüren.


----------



## Stulle (13. August 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Die Finger wund werfen, das geht bestimmt mit beiden Schnüren.


Wenn die bremse bei einem kräftigen wurf doch mal nachgibt dann lieber mit mono


----------



## skyduck (13. August 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wie soll er sich sonst tief in die Finger schneiden
> 
> Ich hab 15er Geflecht drauf weil es deutlich mehr wu
> rfweite bringt und Knoten nicht durch die kleinen ringe passen.
> ...





buttweisser schrieb:


> Die Finger wund werfen, das geht bestimmt mit beiden Schnüren.


ich werde es erleben    . Notfalls habe ich auch noch nen guten Fingerschutz mit... Ich glaube ich habe für die Rolle noch eine E-Spule, würde sich ja anbieten dann beides mitzunehmen und gucken wie es jetzt individuell für mich  passt.

Gewaltwürfe auf Distanz mit 13ft Karpfenruten und 150g kann ich auf jeden Fall, insofern mache ich mich erstmal nicht so Bange, auch wenn das natürlich nochmal eine andere Hausnummer ist. Soll ja auch mehr etwas entspannter sein und erstmal zum Antesten, da kommt es mir nicht auf Erreichen des Optimum an. Ich bin auf jeden Fall echt gespannt...


----------



## Stulle (13. August 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> ich werde es erleben    . Notfalls habe ich auch noch nen guten Fingerschutz mit... Ich glaube ich habe für die Rolle noch eine E-Spule, würde sich ja anbieten dann beides mitzunehmen und gucken wie es jetzt individuell für mich  passt.
> 
> Gewaltwürfe auf Distanz mit 13ft Karpfenruten und 150g kann ich auf jeden Fall, insofern mache ich mich erstmal nicht so Bange, auch wenn das natürlich nochmal eine andere Hausnummer ist. Soll ja auch mehr etwas entspannter sein und erstmal zum Antesten, da kommt es mir nicht auf Erreichen des Optimum an. Ich bin auf jeden Fall echt gespannt...


Petri Heil, bin gespannt in der Ostsee ist ehr neben Saison, vielleicht gibt es ein paar Platten.

Nur nimm kein 20er Geflecht das ist zu dick.


----------



## skyduck (13. August 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Petri Heil, bin gespannt in der Ostsee ist ehr neben Saison, vielleicht gibt es ein paar Platten.
> 
> Nur nimm kein 20er Geflecht das ist zu dick.


Petri Dank, ich werde auf jeden Fall hinterher mal berichten und ein einziger Fisch würde mir ja schon reichen, alles andere als Schneider ist ja schon mal ein Erfolg... .

Was natürlich nicht heißt ich würde nicht gerne mehr fangen...


----------



## Mooskugel (13. August 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> Petri Dank, ich werde auf jeden Fall hinterher mal berichten und ein einziger Fisch würde mir ja schon reichen, alles andere als Schneider ist ja schon mal ein Erfolg... .
> 
> Was natürlich nicht heißt ich würde nicht gerne mehr fangen...





Dann weiß man zumindest, dass man nicht alles falsch macht


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2021)

skyduck 
Ich möchte nur zu bedenken geben, die Ecke von Edmont a.S. über Bergen a.S., Petten, Callangsoog ist Dünengebiet mit schönem Sandstrand. Das heißt, wo man gut ans Wasser kommt sind normal um diese Zeit viele Badegäste. Lohnt es sich dann überhaupt?? Oder wäre ein schöner Raubfischtag z.B. am Allmaardermeer besser, da kann man dann seine Damen nach Alkmaar zum Shoppen schicken und man hat seine Ruhe.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. August 2021)

Ich hab 0.16er Geflochtene, davor 0.50er Mono in dreifacher Rutenlänge als Schlagschnur und ziehe das an bis zu 4,5m Ruten mit 200g Blei voll durch.
Einmal hat sich das Blei gen Horizont verabschiedet (ich war schon soooo stolz auf den richtig guten Wurf), da war der Wirbel gebrochen


----------



## hans albers (16. August 2021)

auch bitte mitnehmen:
lange ködernadeln (ich beködere immer watti und obendrauf nen seeringler (nen stück)
lange gummistiefel
ersatz tapertips (bei abrissen)
kopflampe
eimer zum hände spülen
sack zum beschweren des pods
lange lösezange
fingerschutz (geht zur not auch nen stück gaffa)

bei ordentlich welle bieten sich krallbleie an ansonsten
birnen in 150-250.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. August 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> auch bitte mitnehmen:
> lange ködernadeln (ich beködere immer watti und obendrauf nen seeringler (nen stück)
> lange gummistiefel
> ersatz tapertips (bei abrissen)
> ...



den großen Eimer für die Fische hast du vergessen und Eis zum Kühlen der Fische


----------



## buttweisser (16. August 2021)

Hans Albers hat was vergessen aufzuzählen und das ist wichtiger als die schönste Ködernadel.
Ja richtig - Wattis und Ringler. Auf die Ködernadel kann man verzichten, aber nicht auf diese begehrten Würmer.
Ist mir schon 2 x passiert. Da kommt man nach 20 km Fahrt bei geilstem Brandungswetter am Strand an, baut das Geschirr auf und dann kommt das große *?. *


----------



## hans albers (17. August 2021)

das ist ja fast wie rute vergessen....


----------



## Ra.T (18. August 2021)

Hallo...,
lass dich von den Kollegen hier nicht ins Bockshorn jagen ....
Für ein paar Stunden Salzwasser, kannst du auch deine geflochtene Schnur nehmen.
Wahrscheinlich wirst du eh nächstes Wochenende Ententeichwetter und Mittags Ebbe haben. Dann kannst du auch mit 50-100gr Grundbleie fischen (ist dann eh egal).

Mach vor der geflochtenen Schnur einfach eine 0,6 oder dickere Monoschnur, ca. 10-15 Meter, dann einen starken Clip fürs Blei [z.B. Birnenblei, wenn du willst auch Kralle) und befestige an diesem Clip noch eine ca. 50 cm oder längere Mundschnur mit kleinem scharfem Haken (z.B. Gamakatsu F314 gr. 8 bis 10, oder Gamakatsu LS5013 gr 6, oder was ähnliches).
Die Mono ist wichtig, damit die Geflochtene nicht am Bodengrund durch irgendetwas beschädigt wird.

Lass den Köder dann einfach mit der Strömung treiben und freu dich, das du mal kurz die Ruten in Salzwasser probiert hast.
Die wirklich wichtige Investition wäre der Euro für die Wurmnadel, denn ohne kriegst du als ungeübter die Würmer nur schwer auf deine Haken.



Gruss
Ralf


----------



## magi (18. August 2021)

Und wenn es doch nicht ganz so ruhig wird besorge dir auf jeden Fall vor Ort ein paar Krallenbleie >= 170g. Die sind in NL oft auch günstiger als hier. Nichts finde ich persönlich ätzender, als wenn man nur mit einholen und beködern zugange ist, weil deine Montagen nicht liegen bleiben. Good luck!


----------



## buttweisser (18. August 2021)

Die Ködernadel erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein, aber unbedingt notwendig ist sie nicht.


----------



## skyduck (19. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> skyduck
> Ich möchte nur zu bedenken geben, die Ecke von Edmont a.S. über Bergen a.S., Petten, Callangsoog ist Dünengebiet mit schönem Sandstrand. Das heißt, wo man gut ans Wasser kommt sind normal um diese Zeit viele Badegäste. Lohnt es sich dann überhaupt?? Oder wäre ein schöner Raubfischtag z.B. am Allmaardermeer besser, da kann man dann seine Damen nach Alkmaar zum Shoppen schicken und man hat seine Ruhe.


Das ist da eigentlich kein Problem. Am Badestrand darf man eh nicht angeln und wenn man etwas läuft findet man schnell menschenleere Stellen. Da ist echt sehr viel Platz auch für Angler. Und mir geht es ja gerade um das Angeln im Meer.


----------



## skyduck (19. August 2021)

so, die letzten Vorbereitungen laufen:

Geschäft für Würmer und Ködernadel ist lokalisiert
eine Spule ist mit Geflecht eine mit 33er Mono bespult
Krallenbleie in 170g und 200g sind eingepackt
diverse andere Bleie von 100g bis 150g sind onboard
Tapertips sind eingepackt
Fingerschutz ist eingepackt
Vorfächer sind eingepackt
Rute Rolle und Dreibein sind gepackt
Knüppel, Messer und Kleinzeug sowieso


Letzte Frage: wie wahrscheinlich ist es dort mal ein Petermännchen zu erwischen? Besser Handschuhe einpacken? Wenn es da welche gibt fange ich es bestimmt und steche es mir wahrscheinlich auch direkt in die Finger rein  .


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. August 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> auch bitte mitnehmen:
> lange ködernadeln (ich beködere immer watti und obendrauf nen seeringler (nen stück)
> lange gummistiefel
> ersatz tapertips (bei abrissen)
> ...


und ganz wichtig, Lappen nicht vergessen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. August 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> so, die letzten Vorbereitungen laufen:
> 
> Geschäft für Würmer und Ködernadel ist lokalisiert
> eine Spule ist mit Geflecht eine mit 33er Mono bespult
> ...


Waidgerecht erlegen und die Giftstachel ziehen, dann ab auf den Grill/in die Pfanne


----------



## vonda1909 (19. August 2021)

Kasten  Jever nicht vergessen


----------



## ragbar (20. August 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> Besser Handschuhe einpacken?


Besser zwei Spitzzangen mitnehmen,eine gekröpfte und eine gerade.

Du hälst das Pm mit der gekröpften am Kiefer. Mitter geraden Zange Haken lösen.

Die Fische haben auch giftige Kiemenstacheln,immer dran denken,mit nur ziehen der Rückenstacheln ist es nicht getan.
 Da kann beim selbstverständlich getötetem Pm der Seitenschneider oder die kräftige Schere ran.

Alternativ: gleich Kopf ab,nachdem Du das Pm betäubt und getötet hast.

Wenn Du Kinder hast,bringst Du die Stacheln und Köpfe gleich außer deren Reichweite bzw.entsorgst so,daß die keinen Schaden mehr anrichten können,denn  die Reste sind auch nach Tod der Tiere toxisch.

Aber dann: grillen und guten Appetit. Sind kleine Leckerbissen.

Recette du Chef: dazu frisches Baguette mit Knoblauchbutter bestreichen und kühlen Rose' dazu reichen.


----------



## hans albers (20. August 2021)

vielleicht hängt ja auch nen wolfsbarsch dran, wenn du glück hast..


berichte ma wie es war, wenn du wieder da bist...


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. August 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> so, die letzten Vorbereitungen laufen:
> 
> Geschäft für Würmer und Ködernadel ist lokalisiert
> eine Spule ist mit Geflecht eine mit 33er Mono bespult
> ...



Helm und Tiefschutz nich´ vergessen 

R.S.


----------



## skyduck (23. August 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich würde die Tips an die 0,20er Fireline binden.
> Die Fireline ist in Holland sehr gut geeignet - am Strand angel ich seit Ewigkeiten mit 0,20er Fireline ohne irgendwelche Abrisse.
> Allerdings wirklich immer mit 5-10 m Topshot.. .
> Ansonsten passt dein Gerät zum Antesten schon.
> ...


Tja Handy Fishing war ein totaler Flop . Der Laden hat sich wohl arg verkleinert, kaum Tackle, keine Wattwürmer und der junge Mann im Laden versteht kein Wort deutsch und spricht nur sehr schlechtes Englisch… waren jetzt in einen Shop in Ijmuiden , der hatte alles. Natürlich musste ich dann neben den Würmern auch noch Rutenhalter holen und auch als zweite Rute ne richtige Brandungsrute zum Vergleich.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. August 2021)

Viel Erfolg noch!


----------



## hans albers (24. August 2021)

> Natürlich musste ich dann neben den Würmern auch noch Rutenhalter holen und auch als zweite Rute ne richtige Brandungsrute zum Vergleich.


----------



## skyduck (24. August 2021)

So gestern mal den ersten kleinen Test gemacht. Soweit hat alles ganz gut funktioniert. Finger sind noch alle dran. Habe mit 150g Krallenblei geworfen und ja den Unterschied zur Feederrute merkt man deutlich (wobei die Brandungsrute auch 70 cm länger ist ) 
Gefangen haben wir nix, Haken waren aber immer nach 20 Minuten blank. Ich gehe jetzt mal von Krebsen aus ( ist ja genauso schlimm wie die Grundeln an der Ruhr )
Heute war Strandtag bei herrlichem Wetter . Morgen oder übermorgen geht es dann an anderer Stelle richtig los (dort habe ich zumindest Angler beim Fangen beobachtet)


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (24. August 2021)

Immer weiter machen! Um die Jahreszeit sind die Krabben sehr nervig, am Besten den Köder spätestens alle 15 Minuten kontrollieren.
Auch gerne alle paar Minuten 1-3 Meter einkurbeln.


----------

